# Blackened Seasoning???



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Daughter said she bought Blackening Seasoning. This is what she bought. Im fixing Mahi tonight for us. I borrowed her seasoning ti use on the fish but...I don’t know if this will work.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m sure it’ll be fine...I make my own...here’s a recipe if you want to try
making it yourself.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/174668/blackened-seasoning-mix/


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I think that is intended for steak. I've never used it so don't know about fish but I don't think it's what you want for blackening. Look for something that specifically says "Blackening Seasoning".


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

In my forgetful age I seem to be able to blacken most anything 

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My fav on fish is LA Creole seasoning but she isn’t fond of it.


TK, thks, I have all those ingredients so will make that tonight.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

It will work fine. Montreal steak seasoning does. I used it once and everyone raved about it.
Might be a little overpowering for delicate fish, but mahi mahi is not delicate at all. It can take it. So pack it on and heat up the surface real good.

In the old days they used cracked black pepper as a blackening season. Any spice rub will work. As long as it has fresh cracked black pepper.
Its the color of the pepper that makes it black. Not the heat.
Paprika as well. Very dark.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I found this article about the start of Blackened Redfish - 



https://www.nola.com/300/article_25359dc9-8084-59c6-9b10-a090e6797153.html


You can make your own, like TK said, leaving out what your daughter doesn't like. There's now a Paul Prudhomme brand sold in the spice section.


Mahi Mahi may be too strong of a fish for this. They usually use a mild fish. Maybe try a small piece of fish & have an alternate method, in case, it's not good.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh yeah, make your own!

It's easy. Start by mixing spices you like, taste with a finger tip. Generally black pepper is a part of it along with paprika, but I've seen other Capsicum (chiles) used, too.

Don't be afraid to try other things, like garlic or onion powder, lemon or orange rind, and other fun things. 

And, it doesn't have to be searingly hot. 

The general convention is to use mild white fish. But I've used it on salmon and mahi mahi, too. 

Have fun!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

She found it. Was too rushed this AM with finding her tire flat, and just grabbed the wrong one.

Still want to make my own. I’ve used regular Old Bay for years. This new Blackened Seasoning smells and taste like Regular OB


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hmm, new to me but Old Bay doesn't seem common in this area though I've used reg. OB.


----------

